
Journalists, Bloggers Have a Sorry History at Startups - transburgh
http://www.pbs.org/mediashift/2007/12/startup_feverjournalists_blogg.html
======
tptacek
Another fatuous attempt at scorekeeping. Everyone has a sorry history at
startups. It's a simple bias that focuses your memory on the rare successes.

------
ereldon
Then again, there's people like Michael Moritz and Nick Denton out there.

Whether or not you like those guys, they're pretty successful.

